# Here's your sign...



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

*Heres your sign...*

Hi All. I have started building my Haunt Sigh...ya ya, havnt started the scarecrow yet... but I had to build a sign... anyway... what do you all think....Its not done yet. I wish my camera would show the detail better. I tried with and without the flash, zoomed in and out, light no light...

Anyway, it looks like wood planks put together. I will add another shade of brown and inhance the lines using a darker shade of brown. Im thinking I may use a sharpie marker in Brown to enhance the "wood Grain"

so here goes










Heres a link to all the pics so far: 301 Moved Permanently


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh wow you can see the grain really well.....

PS: I need to give Kudos to Paul at Boneyardbargains.com for the idea. He did a scarefest sign that I took the idea from....


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

this sign looks really good. If you have any extra material, you could try the sharpie marker on that or maybe the back so you dont mess up the front if it does not work.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like this prop!









looks sooo real!

Seriously, the sign looks great! If you want to make the grain stand out more, you could try some really watered down black paint and "wash" it down, and wipe off the surface before it dries...try it on scrap first, of course.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Dr. ! 

With the fear of sounding conceeded, I must say that I just went downstairs to look at the sign and it looks great in real life. The grain really does stand out....

I will have to play with the lines between the boards but I may just leave it...

I like the watered down Idea but since the lines are not that deep, I may be just wiping out the in betweens as well. I would have to try it...

Good Call Nicole on the trying it on the back first. In my head it sounds like the perfect plan....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the puppy on a stick too, but I really like that sign. Very nice. I need a sign like that.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

good stuff. i liked the font of the letters


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Bee for getting my butt in gear to make it too. Your sign was my inspiration as well.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Heres my sign completed. Still the pic does not do it justice, but Im pretty pleased


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

very cool, im glad i could be of service.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it but the puppy gets me evrytime


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i looked through the albums and can't find it! Help!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Theres a couple, they are on pages 2 - 4 in Halloween 2006 album.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh man that is pretty neat! Like the wood grain!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks, its just left over pink foam.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lookin at your pics ..add your party trays to the party and recipe section, are those grey things rice krispies?, and the olives ones are they are cheesepuff of some kind?
Couldn't see the first pics of sign ,but I see them now, I think you could do a wash like Doc said or use a qtip in the lines then wipe crossways.
looks good


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I cant seem to find a finished one but I did do a little more in the lines and brought the colour out a bit. I didnt do a white wash but perhaps this year when I pull it out. 

The greay things are rice krispies and the eyes are a type of cheese puffs. I will try and find the recipes and post them. Thanks for noticing


----------

